# who needs plumbers?



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Saw this in some craphole gas station bathroom in some craphole town on Rt. 24 between Peoria and Chatsworth.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

At least they're tempering the water:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, at least they had an inspection when it opened.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That's just classic!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, I'm sure there is a floor drain, ... what's the big deal? 







That looks like a very large wire nut capping a pop up rod lever connection? 

I have no earthly idea what the green hose is?


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

nothing surprises me any more.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hack work. Gas station and restaurants don't seem to believe plumbing is important.
I stopped by my favorite Chinese restaurant the other day, and the restroom just looks nasty.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Amazing! Just amazing!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

LOVE the dust too !!! For God's Sake do these people ever clean anything ??


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

the only time that floor gets cleaned is when the lav drain is leaking!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Is that a mixing valve back there behind that coil spring??? That must be fernco's new off road flexi connector...


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks more like a shock absorber for those restroom moments

just sayin'


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

...............earthquake trap. :thumbsup:


----------

